# Kansas man died of COVID-19 ‘lonelier than necessary.’ His obituary slams anti-maskers



## Robert59 (Dec 5, 2020)

A Kansas man was born shortly before World War II when Americans willingly rationed supplies and sent their children to fight in wars, but, according to his obituary “he died in a world where many of his fellow Americans refuse to wear a piece of cloth on their face to protect one another.”

https://www.kansascity.com/article247594945.html


----------



## Nathan (Dec 5, 2020)

Sad, so many self-entitled jackasses out there.  I saw one in the supermarket this morning, I felt like punching him, but I am pushing 70 and he is probably 6'2" and 220 / 40yr. old, so it probably wouldn't have gone well for me.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 5, 2020)

It's a true tragedy that there are people out there fighting for our freedom but we are held prisoner by our own selfishness.


----------



## win231 (Dec 5, 2020)

Nathan said:


> Sad, so many self-entitled jackasses out there.  I saw one in the supermarket this morning, I felt like punching him, but I am pushing 70 and he is probably 6'2" and 220 / 40yr. old, so it probably wouldn't have gone well for me.


What is the mask requirement in your area? Unless masks are required when shopping (like they are where I am,) your anger is misdirected.
And you are wise to think before you act - unlike this elderly fool who ended up with a fractured leg:


----------



## Gardenlover (Dec 5, 2020)

Why do we need more laws and regulations to do the right thing?


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 5, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> Why do we need more laws and regulations to do the right thing?


Because people are selfish and stupid.


----------



## win231 (Dec 5, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> Why do we need more laws and regulations to do the right thing?


"The right thing" may be a matter of opinion.  Obviously, the people in charge where he lived do not think mask wearing is needed.  And the person who wasn't wearing a mask didn't think it was necessary.  Unless it's required, _no one_ has the right to dictate, any more than someone has the right to be angry at those who don't get flu shots & blame their illness on them.
Someone could also put the same thing in their obituary: _ "He died in a world where many of his fellow Americans refused to get a flu shot to protect one another."_


----------



## CarolfromTX (Dec 5, 2020)

Let me be clear.  I wear a mask. But I am sick to death of mask shaming and mask fear mongering.


----------



## Gardenlover (Dec 5, 2020)

win231 said:


> "The right thing" may be a matter of opinion.  Obviously, the people in charge where he lived do not think mask wearing is needed.  And the person who wasn't wearing a mask didn't think it was necessary.  Unless it's required, _no one_ has the right to dictate, any more than someone has the right to be angry at those who don't get flu shots & blame their illness on them.
> Someone could also put the same thing in their obituary: _ "He died in a world where many of his fellow Americans refused to get a flu shot to protect one another."_


First, let say I always enjoy your posts. I consider you a free thinker. [That and a $1.50 will get you a small coffee.]

The thing that irks me, is when a store states to  "please" wear a mask and a few people are too self-righteous or perhaps have an unfounded phobia and blatantly refuse to wear a mask. We should really think about what is best for the world and not ourselves.


----------



## Gardenlover (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Dec 5, 2020)

So it's not ok to mask shame those who don't wear their masks but it's ok to accuse maskers of fear mongering and calling them sheep? I think not. People need to just suck it up and grow up and wear their masks so we can get over this crap. JMO


----------



## Tish (Dec 5, 2020)

So very sad.


----------



## win231 (Dec 5, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> Let me be clear.  I wear a mask. But I am sick to death of mask shaming and mask fear mongering.


So do I when I'm required to.  So should everybody - where it's required.
The problem I have is when people think they can order other people around where it's NOT required.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 5, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> So it's not ok to mask shame those who don't wear their masks but it's ok to accuse maskers of fear mongering and calling them sheep? I think not. People need to just suck it up and grow up and wear their masks so we can get over this crap. JMO



Strongly agree.


----------



## Gardenlover (Dec 5, 2020)

deleted because I didn't add the quote.


----------



## Gardenlover (Dec 5, 2020)

win231 said:


> So do I when I'm required to.  So should everybody - where it's required.
> The problem I have is when people think they can order other people around where it's NOT required.


May I ask, what makes it a requirement? Shouldn't we wear a mask because we care? Why does someone have to tell me to play nicely with others? It's simply the right thing to do.


----------



## win231 (Dec 5, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> First, let say I always enjoy your posts. I consider you a free thinker. [That and a $1.50 will get you a small coffee.]
> 
> The thing that irks me, is when a store states to  "please" wear a mask and a few people are too self-righteous or perhaps have an unfounded phobia and blatantly refuse to wear a mask. We should really think about what is best for the world and not ourselves.


The issue is whether or not it's required by ordinance.  I put my mask on before entering a store because I have to in order to shop; not because I think it protects me or anyone from me.  Before it became law here, 1/4 of shoppers wore masks.  The ones who chose to wear masks had NO right to confront those who chose not to.  And even if someone was not wearing a mask where it WAS the law, anyone who confronts someone over it is really stupid.  Confronting someone means getting very close to them. _ If someone with half a brain is concerned about catching a contagious, deadly virus, why would they deliberately get CLOSE to someone & argue with them & possibly start a physical fight?_


----------



## Gardenlover (Dec 5, 2020)

win231 said:


> The issue is whether or not it's required by ordinance.  I put my mask on before entering a store because I have to in order to shop; not because I think it protects me or anyone from me.  Before it became law here, 1/4 of shoppers wore masks.  The ones who chose to wear masks had NO right to confront those who chose not to.  And even if someone was not wearing a mask where it WAS the law, anyone who confronts someone over it is really stupid.  Confronting someone means getting very close to them. _ If someone with half a brain is concerned about catching a contagious, deadly virus, why would they deliberately get CLOSE to someone & argue with them & possibly start a physical fight?_


I see where you are coming from in a vague sort of way. {and I still love your posts}

So if someone is coughing behind you, less than six feet away and not wearing a mask you say nothing, just to keep the peace?


----------



## Don M. (Dec 5, 2020)

It's all about people recognizing the risks of this virus, and doing their best to protect themselves, and others.  Those who think wearing a mask is a violation of their "rights" shows their lack of concern for others.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 5, 2020)

win231 said:


> So do I when I'm required to.  So should everybody - where it's required.
> The problem I have is when people think they can order other people around where it's NOT required.


Do you know why it's not "required?" Because people are having sh*t fits and getting violent because they can't bear to wear a little mask for a little while to help keep from killing everyone. They don't stop to think about the staff in hospitals that are being overwhelmed by all of this stuff....all of it. They seem to not give a crap that because of their unmitigated gall to not wear a mask that when they get this crap they're taking up a bed that someone needs who actually tried to do the right thing. It's not required because people are babies.


----------



## Gardenlover (Dec 5, 2020)

When family and friends tell me that I'm supposed to control my violent temper, and be passive and nonviolent like they are, I try, I really try.
But when I think about the idiocy of those who could care less about their fellow human beings... I just go BERSERK!
_Adapted for my purposes from the movie "Billy Jack."_


----------



## win231 (Dec 5, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> I see where you are coming from in a vague sort of way. {and I still love your posts}
> 
> So if someone is coughing behind you, less than six feet away and not wearing a mask you say nothing, just to keep the peace?


I've never had anyone cough in my face while standing close to me.  But if they did, ya know......that's what legs are for.......I'd just walk away from them.  If I was concerned about them giving me a disease, the LAST thing I'd do is get closer to them by arguing with them.  That mindset reminds me of people who get cut off while driving, so instead of getting far away from them, they catch up to them & start a road rage incident.


----------



## Nathan (Dec 5, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> Why do we need more laws and regulations to do the right thing?


...because of the so many people that won't do the right thing.


----------



## win231 (Dec 5, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> When family and friends tell me that I'm supposed to control my violent temper, and be passive and nonviolent like they are, I try, I really try.
> But when I think about the idiocy of those who could care less about their fellow human beings... I just go BERSERK!
> _Paraphrased  from the movie "Billy Jack."_


LOL.  Yeah....that's why it's called a "Movie," not real life.


----------



## Gardenlover (Dec 5, 2020)

win231 said:


> LOL.  Yeah....that's why it's called a "Movie," not real life.


Many movies are a reflection of real life. No? We better stand for something or we'll fall for anything. It's better to die on your feet, than live on your knees.


----------



## Nathan (Dec 5, 2020)

win231 said:


> What is the mask requirement in your area? Unless masks are required when shopping (like they are where I am,) your anger is misdirected.
> And you are wise to think before you act - unlike this elderly fool who ended up with a fractured leg:


Masks are absolutely required!   My anger is legitimate.  My sense of self preservation advises me not to pick a fight with a guy that is 30 years younger, and outweighs me by 40 lb.s.


----------



## win231 (Dec 5, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Do you know why it's not "required?" Because people are having sh*t fits and getting violent because they can't bear to wear a little mask for a little while to help keep from killing everyone. They don't stop to think about the staff in hospitals that are being overwhelmed by all of this stuff....all of it. They seem to not give a crap that because of their unmitigated gall to not wear a mask that when they get this crap they're taking up a bed that someone needs who actually tried to do the right thing. It's not required because people are babies.


So, masks are not required in North Central Kansas?  If I lived there & wanted everyone to wear masks, I'd write to the Governor in that state or the mayor or whoever is in charge.  I wouldn't start fights with people who aren't obeying a law that doesn't exist.


----------



## win231 (Dec 5, 2020)

Nathan said:


> Masks are absolutely required!   My anger is legitimate.  My sense of self preservation advises me not to pick a fight with a guy that is 30 years younger, and outweighs me by 40 lb.s.


If masks are required where you are & someone is not wearing one & you are concerned, you should notify store personnel.  As you noted, playing cop is how people get hurt.  Sometimes killed.
BTY, I don't pick fights with anyone, regardless of their age, size or strength.  I only fight if someone else doesn't let me walk away.  That's pretty rare.  Most of the time, a fight requires_ TWO _macho fools; not one.


----------



## Gardenlover (Dec 5, 2020)

win231 said:


> I've never had anyone cough in my face while standing close to me.  But if they did, ya know......that's what legs are for.......I'd just walk away from them.  If I was concerned about them giving me a disease, the LAST thing I'd do is get closer to them by arguing with them.  That mindset reminds me of people who get cut off while driving, so instead of getting far away from them, they catch up to them & start a road rage incident.


So what do you DO when it happens? Is it okay until it happens?


----------



## Gardenlover (Dec 5, 2020)

So infect me and my family because you don't want to wear a mask, I don't think so.

Why is it soooo freaking hard to get it through to knuckle heads that think it's wrong to wear a mask?

Give me three reasons why not to wear a mask during these times, just three - I'll accept even one if it's not health related.

[still enjoying the conversation, as you are, I hope.]


----------



## win231 (Dec 5, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> So what do you DO when it happens? Is it okay until it happens?


Until what happens?  Someone coughing in my face?  I've never had that happen in 68 years.  If it did, I'd just increase my distance from them. Maybe they're mentally retarded or have some sort of other mental issue.
What would you do?


----------



## Gardenlover (Dec 5, 2020)

Come now, let us reason together. Nice little strawman you "attempted" to put in place. I'm sorry , but it simply falls apart.

Do you turn the other cheek no matter what happens? At what point would you take a stand against those who violate you?


----------



## AnnieA (Dec 5, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> So it's not ok to mask shame those who don't wear their masks but it's ok to accuse maskers of fear mongering and calling them sheep? I think not. People need to just suck it up and grow up and wear their masks so we can get over this crap. JMO


Maybe I read it wrong, but I thought she meant she was tired of all the fuss about it both ways with mask shaming and mask fear mongering as opposing views. 

Help us out. @CarolfromTX


----------



## Nathan (Dec 5, 2020)

win231 said:


> If masks are required where you are & someone is not wearing one & you are concerned, you should notify store personnel.  As you noted, playing cop is how people get hurt.  Sometimes killed.
> BTY*, I don't pick fights with anyone, regardless of their age, size or strength.  I only fight if someone else doesn't let me walk away.  That's pretty rare.  Most of the time, a fight requires TWO macho fools; not one.*


Yep, so true...just mentioning the way I feel.


----------



## rgp (Dec 6, 2020)

win231 said:


> So do I when I'm required to.  So should everybody - where it's required.
> The problem I have is when people think they can order other people around where it's NOT required.



"Let me be clear. I wear a mask. But I am sick to death of mask shaming and mask fear mongering."

 Agree with both here.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 6, 2020)

Let's step back for a second and see if we can put this in perspective.

If a person is a dedicated nudist and considers clothing an infringement of his personal liberty, is it a violation of his basic rights to insist that he wear clothing when he goes out in public?  How does he come across when he keeps whining about "clothes shaming and clothes fear mongering?"  Dammit, it's his body and he can do what he likes with it, and if you don't like it, write to the governor or walk away or something.

Now, let's say that there is a brutal killer of an illness going around, which is obviously spread by nudity. Wearing clothes protects the wearer, and everybody else.  Is the store justified in throwing the naked guy out?


----------



## rgp (Dec 6, 2020)

Lets be open & honest here.....

The mask [the wearing of it] has become a left-v-right thing. We here hide behind the medical issue , because we are not permitted to discuss politics on this forum . 

I vote for either we drop the pretense and just open political discussion , or we just drop the subject [of the mask] altogether.

Either 'side' is not going to convince the other anyway, and insulting back & forth serves no purpose.

I'll just say, do what works for you, I'll do the same, and i wish the best for all.


----------



## AnnieA (Dec 6, 2020)

rgp said:


> Lets be open & honest here.....
> 
> The mask [the wearing of it] has become a left-v-right thing. We here hide behind the medical issue , because we are not permitted to discuss politics on this forum .
> 
> ...



Maybe for a few ridiculous, very sad people who see life through the lens of polarized ideology and fall for the media's encouragement of this.   In real life people I know of 'both*'** ideologies who are for or against masks.

***  'both' ...what a flippin' miserable way to live life by taking 'sides' and drinking the koolaid whether it's Blue Raspberry Lemonade or Rock-A-Dial Red.


----------



## win231 (Dec 6, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Let's step back for a second and see if we can put this in perspective.
> 
> If a person is a dedicated nudist and considers clothing an infringement of his personal liberty, is it a violation of his basic rights to insist that he wear clothing when he goes out in public?  How does he come across when he keeps whining about "clothes shaming and clothes fear mongering?"  Dammit, it's his body and he can do what he likes with it, and if you don't like it, write to the governor or walk away or something.
> 
> Now, let's say that there is a brutal killer of an illness going around, which is obviously spread by nudity. Wearing clothes protects the wearer, and everybody else.  Is the store justified in throwing the naked guy out?


I hope you can find a better example than that.
You actually proved _my_ point.  Public nudity is illegal.  Facial nudity (without a mask) is not illegal everywhere.  So no one has the right to confront anyone about not wearing a mask where it is not required by law.  Personal opinion about a mask's effectiveness is irrelevant.


----------



## Nathan (Dec 6, 2020)

rgp said:


> Lets be open & honest here.....
> 
> The mask [the wearing of it] has become a left-v-right thing. We here hide behind the medical issue , because we are not permitted to discuss politics on this forum .
> 
> I vote for either we drop the pretense and just open political discussion , or we just drop the subject [of the mask] altogether.


Without a doubt the refusal to wear the mask(or to wear it properly) has become a political statement, while the rest of us just want people to behave responsibly when in public.


----------



## Gardenlover (Dec 6, 2020)

What about the old, "No shirt, no shoes, no service." 

It's your face, but my business. Don't wear a mask, I refuse to do business with you. Who's rights trump who?


----------



## win231 (Dec 6, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> What about the old, "No shirt, no shoes, no service."
> 
> It's your face, but my business. Don't wear a mask, I refuse to do business with you. Who's rights trump who?


I don't have a problem with that.  Business owners have that right.  So do homeowners.  But other shoppers who don't own the business do not have that right.


----------



## Nathan (Dec 6, 2020)

Bottom line:  Wearing a mask in public is a *public health *issue, no matter how some folks may want to distort it .
Governors, mayors and now the President-elect can direct the public's compliance, which means "you gotta do it"...for the common good.
Of course, there is a certain segment of society that gladly take from society what they can, but don't want to contribute.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 6, 2020)

win231 said:


> So do I when I'm required to.  So should everybody - where it's required.
> The problem I have is when people think they can order other people around where it's NOT required.


But mask wearing is required in other to protect yourself and others from the virus.  Why does the government need to tell you what’s required?  Do we need to pass a law to tell people when to eat and when to take a dump?  Nope.  Those things are required in order to stay alive.

So are masks.  We, members of the human race, during a world wide pandemic, require human beings to wear a mask.  My son got his results today.  He has COVID-19.  He had open heart surgery last year and barely survived the surgery.  Now he has Covid-19.  Why?  How?

He took his mask off to eat at a restaurant that “didn’t have many people in it”.  . It only takes one person to infect many.  . I am so very sad.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 6, 2020)

win231 said:


> So, masks are not required in North Central Kansas?  If I lived there & wanted everyone to wear masks, I'd write to the Governor in that state or the mayor or whoever is in charge.  I wouldn't start fights with people who aren't obeying a law that doesn't exist.


And this is why I don’t own firearms, I have an extremely short fuse and am too old and fat to fight.  If my son dies of Covid-19, I will have to stay home for a while, a long while, as I will confront any non mask wearer I see, and I won’t be nice about it.


----------



## Irwin (Dec 6, 2020)

While there might not be any laws mandating masks, we can publicly shame people who won't wear them, just like we can publicly shame racists. Of course, some people have no shame, so it's effectiveness is limited.

In a related story, Rudy Giuliani tested positive for covid-19.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 6, 2020)

Nathan said:


> Sad, so many self-entitled jackasses out there*.  I saw one in the supermarket this morning*, I felt like punching him, but I am pushing 70 and he is probably 6'2" and 220 / 40yr. old, so it probably wouldn't have gone well for me.



Same with me, today, Nathan.  Person had a mask on face, but had it pulled down under her chin.  Why even put it on??

@Irwin, I just heard about Rudy.  One of the denyers


----------



## rgp (Dec 6, 2020)

So, I guess many of you do wish to continue to argue POLITICS while hiding behind the mask issue/excuse?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 6, 2020)

rgp said:


> So, I guess many of you do wish to continue to argue POLITICS while hiding behind the mask issue/excuse?


What are you talking about?  It has nothing to do with politics and who are you talking to, if it’s me, well, I am constrained in my answer by forum rules.


----------



## rgp (Dec 6, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> What are you talking about?  It has nothing to do with politics and who are you talking to, if it’s me, well, I am constrained in my answer by forum rules.



"I am constrained in my answer by forum rules."

  Like I said.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 6, 2020)

rgp said:


> "I am constrained in my answer by forum rules."
> 
> Like I said.


Whatever.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 6, 2020)

There's a big difference between discussing a political issue and a safety issue. The only ones that made it political were the politicians.


----------



## Judycat (Dec 6, 2020)

Bottom line is everyone is allowed to feel like committing simple assault, we're even allowed sharing it, as long as we don't hurt anybody. I want to punch at least one person a day. It's OK. There are no thought police going to drag you to jail. But oh shame shame you thought about it. Give me a break. These people by not wearing masks are doing something that will pass a possibly deadly virus on to someone else.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 7, 2020)

Judycat said:


> I want to punch at least one person a day.


I hope you're exaggerating.  That's a lot of pent up anger to be carrying around.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 7, 2020)

I think people get angry because they get tired of the status quo.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 7, 2020)

win231 said:


> I don't have a problem with that.  Business owners have that right.  So do homeowners.  But other shoppers who don't own the business do not have that right.


So, someone is deliberately spewing lethal germs in your face, but you don't have the right to object, Win?

I do agree that it should be up to the business management or owner to demand that the offender put on a mask immediately or leave. It would be foolish to confront someone who could be aggressive or homicidal.  So the best thing to do is to find the management office and tell them that you are leaving without buying anything, because they are allowing unmasked people to enter the premises. And then leave.


----------



## Judycat (Dec 7, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I hope you're exaggerating.  That's a lot of pent up anger to be carrying around.


No I'm not exaggerating. I've made friends with my anger.


----------



## win231 (Dec 7, 2020)

Sunny said:


> So, someone is deliberately spewing lethal germs in your face, but you don't have the right to object, Win?
> 
> I do agree that it should be up to the business management or owner to demand that the offender put on a mask immediately or leave. It would be foolish to confront someone who could be aggressive or homicidal.  So the best thing to do is to find the management office and tell them that you are leaving without buying anything, because they are allowing unmasked people to enter the premises. And then leave.


LOL.  The only way to avoid having germs in your face is to never leave your house, never have any company, (including family) never go near anyone (including family), never go near or touch any animal (they breathe, cough & sneeze, too).  If you want to live that way, have at it.
And, in 68 years, I've never had anyone cough or sneeze in my face.  Have you?


----------



## Remy (Dec 7, 2020)

That article was very sad to read.


----------



## win231 (Dec 7, 2020)

Nathan said:


> Sad, so many self-entitled jackasses out there.  I saw one in the supermarket this morning, I felt like punching him, but I am pushing 70 and he is probably 6'2" and 220 / 40yr. old, so it probably wouldn't have gone well for me.


It wouldn't go well for you if he was your age,  5'2" & 100 lbs.  You'd be in jail, close to many other inmates....& close to lots of Covid.


----------



## Nathan (Dec 7, 2020)

win231 said:


> It wouldn't go well for you if he was your age,  5'2" & 100 lbs.  You'd be in jail, close to many other inmates....& close to lots of Covid.


Ha, you funny man!      Having worked in the "business'" for for almost 3 decades they would not have me in General Population, rather a nice single occupancy cell.


----------



## win231 (Dec 7, 2020)

Nathan said:


> Ha, you funny man!      Having worked in the "business'" for for almost 3 decades they would not have me in General Population, rather a nice single occupancy cell.


Teehee.  But....in a confined cell, how would you prevent people from sneezing or coughing as they walked by your cell?


----------



## Nathan (Dec 8, 2020)

win231 said:


> Teehee. But....in a confined cell, how would you prevent people from sneezing or coughing as they walked by your cell?


My food tray door would be shut and locked, by the corrections officers.


----------

